# Có nên sử dụng máy rửa mặt không?



## MoonLight (22/5/18)

Nhiều bạn gái muốn mua máy rửa mặt nhưng lại đắn đo "Có nên mua máy rửa mặt không?". Chăm sóc da mặt đúng cách sẽ giúp bạn có làn da tươi sáng.

*Có nên sử dụng máy rửa mặt không?*
Thời gian gần đây, phái đẹp rộ lên phong trào mua máy rửa mặt. Những quảng cáo hấp dẫn về công dụng tuyệt vời của loại máy này so với những phương pháp rửa mặt thông thường khiến lượng tiêu thụ máy rửa mặt tại các cửa hàng bán đồ làm đẹp tăng vọt. Tuy nhiên, thực hư về công dụng và sự cần thiết của loại máy này có thực sự như quảng cáo?




_Nhiều bạn gái có thói quen sử dung máy rửa mặt (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Có thể nói, máy rửa mặt ngày nay là công cụ hỗ trợ làm đẹp đắc lực và dần trở nên phổ biến hơn đối với các bạn gái. Các loại máy rửa mặt được ưa chuộng có thể kể đến gần đây là Clarisonic Mia, Olay professional Pro-X, Neutrogena Wave Sonic hoặc cao cấp hơn là Hada Crie vì thiết kế nhỏ gọn, có khả năng làm sạch và massage da mặt.

Mức giá cho các sản phẩm này khá đa dạng, từ 2-4 triệu cho Clarisonic hoặc Hada Crie, mềm hơn là 500-800 nghìn cho Olay và rẻ nhất nhưng cũng không kém phần chất lượng là Neutrogena với mức giá khoảng 300-500 nghìn.

*Công dụng nhưng không phải ai cũng dùng được*
Tuy nhiên, theo đúng lý thuyết thì máy rửa mặt đang làm nhiệm vụ “tẩy tế bào chết” cho da chứ không hẳn chỉ là rửa mặt. Và với chu kỳ tạo ra lớp tế bào chết mới là khoảng 29 đến 30 ngày thì máy có vẻ khá mạnh bạo cho làn da, đặc biệt là những cô gái đang gặp rắc rối với làn da bị mụn tấn công. Do đó, lời khuyên dành cho bạn là chỉ nên dùng máy từ 1-2 lần/tuần để da không bị nhờn do tác động nhiều, các chị em tránh nhầm tưởng sản phẩm này có thể trị mụn và làm trắng da.

Hơn nữa, đối với loại máy dùng cọ, da mặt có thể bị tổn thương khi phần bàn chải của máy không được vệ sinh thường xuyên và bảo quản nơi khô ráo, khiến vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn tấn công ngược trở lại. Vì thế, bạn nên thay mới bộ phận cọ của máy định kỳ nếu không muốn làn da biểu tình. 

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## Son logo (6/11/19)

Mình đã sử dụng qua máy rửa mặt và thấy nó tương đối hiệu quả, nhưng thực sự thì trên thị trường những loại máy rửa mặt tốt thì giá lại tương đối mắc nên không phải anh chị em nào cũng có điều kiện để có thể mua được. Trước mình có đọc bài đánh giá bên blog này: TOP 5 loại máy rửa mặt nào tốt nhất hiện nay (Cập nhật 2019)  và chọn mua một chiếc halio về sử dụng gần năm nay thấy chất lượng vẫn ok dù giá có tầm 800k rẻ hơn so với mấy dòng foreo nhiều.


----------



## Crazis.vn (6/11/19)

rất nên ạ!!!


----------



## Megau (27/11/19)

máy này bao nhiêu tiền loại nào thì tốt


----------



## danhgiachuan (17/10/21)

Nhiều bạn vẫn phân vân chưa biết nên mua loại máy rửa mặt nào tốt nhất hiện nay nên xem tại danhgiachuan nhé : TOP 15 máy rửa mặt tốt nhất và được yêu thích tại Việt Nam (2022)


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (26/10/21)

Dạo này mọi người làm đẹp đều sử dụng máy rửa mặt mà.


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (6/11/21)

Thời gian gần đây, phái đẹp rộ lên phong trào mua máy rửa mặt. Những quảng cáo hấp dẫn về công dụng tuyệt vời của loại máy này so với những phương pháp rửa mặt thông thường khiến lượng tiêu thụ máy rửa mặt tại các cửa hàng bán đồ làm đẹp tăng vọt


----------

